# Aufs Klo??



## BeaT2T (30. September 2015)

Wie macht ihr euer Geschäft (groß) wenn ihr mehr als ein Tag am Wasser seit?


----------



## rippi (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ich suche mir einen am Tag stark frequentierten Platz , gehe da Abends, wenn nicht mehr soviel los ist, hin und scheixx da alles zu. Dann freue ich mich auf die Reaktionen am nächsten Tag.

 Ich meine wenn Hunde das dürfen, dann darf ich das auch.


----------



## Revilo62 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Klappspaten, Campingtoilette

Tight lines aus Berlin


----------



## Mainschneider (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Kommt ganz auf die Wassertemperatur an:vik:


----------



## jkc (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Hi, hab ich nicht, vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit ne Anleitung gelesen, wie man richtig in den Wald scheißt?


Doch habe ich: http://www.stern.de/reise/ratgeber--wie-man-im-wald-sch-----3273424.html|uhoh:

Edit: Och ist ja langweilig, auf die wirklich ernsthaften Herrausforderungen, wie "wohin mache ich Sonntag-Mittag bei nem Besucherrekord am See?" oder "was mache ich, wenn beim Kacken plötzlich eine Rute abläuft?" wird im Ratgeber ja gar nicht eingegangen. 

Grüße JK


----------



## maniana (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Mainschneider schrieb:


> Kommt ganz auf die Wassertemperatur an:vik:



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Andal (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*




Dazu gehört natürlich noch der biologisch abbaubare Auffangbeutel, der anschließend vergraben wird. Geländeschiss de Luxe, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


----------



## KarlK (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

@rippi

Herrlich! Ich kann nicht mehr, ich geh mir dann mal einen stark frequentierten Platz suchen


----------



## Riesenangler (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Hinter nen Busch, Arsch in die Gegend gehalten und los geht's. Papier gehört bei mir zur Grundausstattung.  Und den Hintern zur Sicherheit mit Abwehrmittel bearbeiten.  Habe da ganz schlechte Erfahrungen mit Mückenverseuchten Büschen gemacht.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Hallo Riesenangler,

war zwar nicht beim Angeln aber: Mittelschweden, einsame Strasse (so in der Stunde drei Autos) Wald, wohin man schaut und ich musste dringend.
Also angehalten zwanzig Meter in den Wald rein und los. Die (Stechmücken) mussten gewusst haben, dass ich komme. Ja verdammt, ich weiss nicht wie, aber sie habens gewusst. Ich war wirklich schnell- keine Minute habe ich gebraucht, aber mich erwischten so zehn bis zwanzig am Hintern. Beim Weiterfahren habe ich dann öfters mit dem Hintern am Sitz gewetzt. Deshalb weiss ich, dass Deine biesbezüglichen Erfahrungen der Realität entsprechen.
Ich habe damals gedacht: das gibts ja nicht da sch....t du mitten in Schweden in einsamer Gegend in den Wald und die Biester warten auf Dich.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Jose (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Also angehalten zwanzig Meter in den Wald rein und los. Die (Stechmücken) mussten gewusst haben, dass ich komme. Ja verdammt, ich weiss nicht wie, aber sie habens gewusst. Ich war wirklich schnell- keine Minute habe ich gebraucht, aber mich erwischten so zehn bis zwanzig am Hintern...



*NUR!*
da haste entweder platz oder zeit günstig gewählt.
dem glücklichen lacht der mond...


mir erging es weit übler in finnland weit überm *PO*larkreis.


----------



## Kauli11 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Riesenangler,
> 
> war zwar nicht beim Angeln aber: Mittelschweden, einsame Strasse (so in der Stunde drei Autos) Wald, wohin man schaut und ich musste dringend.
> Also angehalten zwanzig Meter in den Wald rein und los. Die (Stechmücken) mussten gewusst haben, dass ich komme. Ja verdammt, ich weiss nicht wie, aber sie habens gewusst. Ich war wirklich schnell- keine Minute habe ich gebraucht, aber mich erwischten so zehn bis zwanzig am Hintern. Beim Weiterfahren habe ich dann öfters mit dem Hintern am Sitz gewetzt. Deshalb weiss ich, dass Deine biesbezüglichen Erfahrungen der Realität entsprechen.
> ...



Die sind vom Staat so abgerichtet.

Die warten nur auf die illegalen Scheixxer.


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ähnlich wie Andal, bei mir ist es aber ein ausgedienter Campingstuhl mit Loch in der Mitte


----------



## Isarfischerin (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Servus Andal,

wem Du gerade nicht scheiSen musst,  sitzt Du dann auch auf Deinem Outdoorthron? Nur dann ohne Tüte? 

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## vermesser (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ihr schleppt doch nicht echt zum Angeln gelochte Campingstühle, Klappklos etc. mit??? Echt jetzt?? Krass.

Zum Thema: Ab in Busch, Hose runter. Klopapier is immer in der Angeltasche, weil wenn´s denn mal drauf an kommt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Bei diesem Thema schmeckt das Abendessen gleich doppelt so gut #6 Hätte ich mal nicht drauf geklickt...

Naja...jedenfalls mach ich mir da wenig Gedanken...einfach dahin wos passt und es keiner sieht....fertig  Taschentücher oder Klopapier habe ich eh immer dabei.


----------



## Chris1711 (30. September 2015)

Ich setze mich auf meinen Angel-trolley. Das klappt wunderbar . Ist zwar nicht so bequem so dass ich ne Zeitung lese aber für ne Short Session ausreichend....


----------



## Trollwut (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ihr schleppt doch nicht echt zum Angeln gelochte Campingstühle, Klappklos etc. mit??? Echt jetzt?? Krass.
> 
> Zum Thema: Ab in Busch, Hose runter. Klopapier is immer in der Angeltasche, weil wenn´s denn mal drauf an kommt...



Nach dem dritten Mal in Brennnesseln hocken hat man da einfach keinen Bock mehr drauf.
Ich hab nen Kombi, dementsprechend fliegt das Teil halt ins Auto. Wenn ichs nicht brauch, gut, wenn ichs brauch auch gut


----------



## Taxidermist (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



> Ihr schleppt doch nicht echt zum Angeln gelochte Campingstühle, Klappklos etc. mit??? Echt jetzt?? Krass.


Ich kanns auch nicht verstehen?
Klappspaten sollte aber schon dabei sein und für hintenrum empfehle ich noch feuchtes Klopapier, soll zwar angeblich recht lange brauchen bevor es verrottet?
Letzteres ist mir aber egal, zugeschaufelt sehe ich da nix mehr von.
Wenn es etwas bequemer werden soll, dann habe ich die Möglichkeit zum Campingplatz rüber zu rudern, habe dort auch schon des nachts heimlich geduscht!
Auch beliebt, der ortsansässige Backshop (ca.2km), da gibt es dann auch noch einen Kaffee.

Jürgen


----------



## Jose (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ihr schleppt doch nicht echt zum Angeln gelochte Campingstühle, Klappklos etc. mit??? Echt jetzt?? Krass...



spricht mich jetzt besonders und extrem befreiend an, hier mal zun staten: es gibt schon merkwürdige scheixxxer im AB :m

(ps: den button zum "post melden" finden angeschixxxene links unten hinter dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Andal (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Isarfischerin schrieb:


> Servus Andal,
> 
> wem Du gerade nicht scheiSen musst,  sitzt Du dann auch auf Deinem Outdoorthron? Nur dann ohne Tüte?
> 
> Grüße von der Isarfischerin



Dann ruht der Thron in seiner eigenen Tasche und harrt der Zeiten. 



vermesser schrieb:


> Ihr schleppt doch nicht echt zum Angeln gelochte Campingstühle, Klappklos etc. mit??? Echt jetzt?? Krass.



Wenn am Wasser übernachtet wird, dann ist das Wanderscheixxhaus auf jeden Fall dabei. So viel Luxus und Bequemlichkeit darfs dann schon sein.


----------



## mieze691 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Bressen,wischen,fertig,egal wo geht immer Klappspaten ist Pflicht


----------



## rippi (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Ich setze mich auf meinen Angel-trolley. Das klappt wunderbar . Ist zwar nicht so bequem so dass ich ne Zeitung lese aber für ne Short Session ausreichend....


 Wenn du dabei keine Zeitung liest, wo ist dann noch der Sinn an der Sache?



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kanns auch nicht verstehen?
> Klappspaten sollte aber schon dabei sein und für hintenrum empfehle ich noch feuchtes Klopapier, soll zwar angeblich recht lange brauchen bevor es verrottet?
> Letzteres ist mir aber egal, zugeschaufelt sehe ich da nix mehr von.
> Wenn es etwas bequemer werden soll, dann habe ich die Möglichkeit zum Campingplatz rüber zu rudern, habe dort auch schon des nachts heimlich geduscht!
> ...


Papier verottet ziemlich schnell. 
 Vom zugeschaufelten sieht man wirklich nix mehr. Und aus den Augen, aus den Sinn. Lass das mal als Atommüll Endlager vorschlagen.:m


----------



## dosenelch (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Wer noch fachliche und fundierte Beratung zum Thema unaufschiebbarer Bedürfnisse in freier Wildbahn sucht, dem sei der Besuch beim Spezialisten empfohlen:


http://www.nothdurft.de/


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



dosenelch schrieb:


> ...
> 
> http://www.nothdurft.de/



 Was es alles gibt?!! Wie kommt man bloß auf sowas?


----------



## Surf (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

.... was  es nicht alles gibt.  Aber sich an nem viel frequentierten  Gewässer (andere Angler,  Zivilisten etc. ) , bemühten Schrittes und Blickes, mit nem gelochten Campingstuhl unterm Arm, nen ruhigen Platz zu suchen,  stell ich mir weder unauffällig , noch entspannt vor. Der absolute Gewinner ist aber der Trolly- 
Mir fällt gerade ein das ja jetzt im Herbst die natürliche Deckung flöten geht-  dann muss ich wohl wieder die Tarnklamotte raus holen.


----------



## thanatos (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

@ Surf 
vergiß bitte nicht dir den Hintern camouflage zu schminken
:m


----------



## thanatos (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

ist mir noch nie passiert,kann es mir wenn es sein muß auch mal drei 
Tage verkneifen.


----------



## Brummel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Hose runter, Arsch raus und "Feuer frei"...:vik:
Ok. Macht sich beim "Stadtangeln" schlecht, aber hier hört mich GsD keiner "husten"... :q


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Von zufällig (z. B. durch Sturm) zumindest einigermaßen waagerecht in brauchbarer Höhe positioniertem Abbruch-Totholz mit ausreichender Dicke/Tragkraft lässt es sich auch recht komfortabel runterböllern.

Dabei ist nur tunlichst darauf zu achten, den Schwerpunkt möglichst weit vorne zu halten und den Füßen möglichst dauerhaften Bodenkontakt zu bescheren.

So ein natürlicher Donnerbalken hat was für sich - eine angenehme Alternative zu "four on the floor".

Dabei lassen sich nebenbei auch noch ökologisch Fuchs- oder Dachsbauteneingänge versiegeln, die einem schon immer massiv auf den Geist gegangen sind.

Wider die labyrinthische Attitüde - Mutter Erde ist schon löchrig genug. 

Darum das Füllhorn anwerfen: Einfach drauf- bzw. reinhalten und die Schläuche leeren (bei Totholzmangel im Notfall direkt).

        --- Vorausgesetzt natürlich, die Pelzträger gruben dareinst zufällig ihre Wohnstatt am späteren Place of Thunder. ---

Dann erübrigen sich auch Vorab-Buddelaktionen unter (Zeit-) Druck, da diese ja schon trefflicherweise vom instinktgetriebenen Niederwild erledigt wurden. 

Man stöpselt dann nur, was zuvor durch Höhlung vom Universum gegeben (= effektive Ressourcennutzung).

Und düngt die Gangvegetation der Zukunft zu neuen Höhen - vielleicht keimen dann unerwartet ganz neue Spezies empor (je nachdem, was das Müsli so enthielt).

Vom Baum bomben und dabei einen Baum pflanzen - was will man mehr.

Besonders monolithisch erhaben käme das Game of Thrones jedoch von tanzenden Schmetterlingen umwölkt in strahlender Sonne auf dem Scheitelpunkt einer Biberburg.

Da wäre dann bei entsprechendem Zielwinkel direkte Wasserspülung gleich inklusive.

So, wie die Römer einst in den Tiber fäkalierten. Nur mit weitaus urigerem Touch respektive weniger urban.

Stadtangler mit entsprechender Ortskenntnis könnten ihre Granaten alternativ z. B. in ollen Bunkerluftschächten platzieren.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Also ich klettere immer auf einen Baum. So ist die Streuwirkung doch viel besser und man sieht auch rechtzeitig ob jemand kommt! 

Ach ja, die Schuhe bleiben so auch sauber! :q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Herbstloch ?
Was für ein Thema [emoji23].

Aber Andals Klappklo hab ich auch seit einem Jahr für längere Ansitze dabei.


----------



## GandRalf (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Wisst ihr eigentlich was das für eine komische Situation ist.
Man sitzt vor dem Rechner, liest diesen Faden und der Hund ergibt sich in Flatulenzen, die nicht nur Geräusche machen...

|supergri


----------



## phirania (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Einfach GEIL dieses Thema.....


----------



## Carsten_ (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ...Dann erübrigen sich auch Vorab-Buddelaktionen unter (Zeit-) Druck, da diese ja schon trefflicherweise vom instinktgetriebenen Niederwild erledigt wurden.
> ...
> Man stöpselt dann nur, was zuvor durch Höhlung vom Universum gegeben (= effektive Ressourcennutzung).
> ...
> ...



|jump:
Ich lach mich weg.
Diesem Thema habe ich eindeutig und offensichtlich zu wenig Beachtung geschenkt :vik:


----------



## exil-dithschi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

klopapier gehört auch bei mir in den angelrucksack, blätter aus der botanik tun´s zwar auch, aber die sind ja nicht immer in gewünschter größe und anzahl vorhanden.
bin aber schon ewig nicht mehr in die situation des outdoor*******ns gekommen.


----------



## wusel345 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Noch interessanter wird die Angelegenheit, wenn sich der Schxss mit einem lauten Böllerschuss der Marke "Polenböller" oder einer knatternden Maschinengewehrsalve ankündigt. Das des Abends an einem stillen See kommt gut an.


----------



## oberfranke (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Noch interessanter wird die Angelegenheit, wenn sich der Schxss mit einem lauten Böllerschuss der Marke "Polenböller" oder einer knatternden Maschinengewehrsalve ankündigt. Das des Abends an einem stillen See kommt gut an.


Musst nur glaubwürdig erklären das genau das der neueste Bißanzeigerton ist. Mit speziellen "naturnahen" Ton, völlig ohne Scheuwirkung bei hakenerfahrenen Fischen.


----------



## inselkandidat (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

jaja, die leidige Sch**ß**ei....
gerade bei ausgedehnten Watangeltouren weit ab vom Land immer wieder gern genommen...echt nicht schön wenn man nen halben Kilometer vom "rettenden" Land entfernt ist!
Klopapier ist eigentlich immer dabei. Wenn nicht, haben sich die schönen weichen Schilfbüschel sehr bewährt!


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Musst nur glaubwürdig erklären das genau das der neueste Bißanzeigerton ist. Mit speziellen "naturnahen" Ton, völlig ohne Scheuwirkung bei hakenerfahrenen Fischen.



Und wie bitteschön erklärst Du die grünlichschimmernde und sehr langsam dahinwabernde "Duft"wolke, die durchaus den einen oder anderen Chemieunfall in den Schatten stellt? #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Franky schrieb:


> Und wie bitteschön erklärst Du die grünlichschimmernde und sehr langsam dahinwabernde "Duft"wolke, die durchaus den einen oder anderen Chemieunfall in den Schatten stellt? #d


Was pflegst Du denn zu essen, wenn da sowas rauskommt?
Spätzle können net sein ..
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ich sprach dabei nicht von mir...  Schon mal gesehen, was da alles an Nahrungsmittel(um)verpackungen an Deutschlands Angelgewässern liegen? "Kronkorken" und Schnapsbuddelns, Chipstüten, Würstchendosen, Käsereste, Pistazienschalen, Schoki (um zu bremsen??  Nicht zu vergessen: Eintopfkonserven wie "Feuertopf", Linsensuppe, Erbsensuppe, Bohneneintopf, Ravioli................. Gefährliche Mischungen deuten sich an! :q
Spätzle waren in der Tat noch nicht dabei....


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Da bekommt der Ausdruck "Feuerstuhl" doch gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung!


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> jaja, die leidige Sch**ß**ei....
> gerade bei ausgedehnten Watangeltouren weit ab vom Land immer wieder gern genommen...echt nicht schön wenn man nen halben Kilometer vom "rettenden" Land entfernt ist!
> Klopapier ist eigentlich immer dabei. Wenn nicht, haben sich die schönen weichen Schilfbüschel sehr bewährt!



Na, wie hat man sich denn das jetzt vor zu stellen|kopfkrat
In die enganliegende Wathose scheixen stell ich mir ja schon schwer vor, aber dann auch noch Klopapier abputzen.#c

Na ja wenn's wärmt|muahah:


----------



## Franky (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Und wenn ich daran denke, dass die Zeit des "Jungen Weines" in Kürze kommen wird..... In Kombination mit Zwiebelkuchen...... Huijuijui........


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Franky schrieb:


> Und wenn ich daran denke, dass die Zeit des "Jungen Weines" in Kürze kommen wird..... In Kombination mit Zwiebelkuchen...... Huijuijui........


..... und erster frisch gegärter Äbblwoi bzw., bei uns im Kulturland, Mooschd, dürfte auch helfen ...

;-))))


----------



## cafabu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Bewährt hat sich da das sibirische Wanderklo. Zwei Stöcker 1,5 und 1,0 Meter. Der Lange wird in den Boden gerammt und die Hose dran aufgehängt. Der Kurtze wird dann beim Hocken fest in der Hand gehalten um wilde Tiere abzuwehren. Der Darm hat dabei absolute Ruhe zu halten. Bestimmte Geräusche könnten von Tieren als Brunftlaute interpretiert werden.


----------



## Justsu (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

An dieser Stelle passt auch eine Geschichte, die ich schon einmal vor einiger Zeit hier im Forum gepostet habe. Vielleicht auch noch als Hinweis, beim nächsten Mal einen Stich mehr mit dem Klappspaten zu machen!:q

Vor ca. 2 Jahren war ich an der Ostsee zum Mefoangeln unterwegs. Früher Vormittag, stapfe ich in meinen Watklamotten an dem auch bei Spaziergängern beliebten Strandabschnitt entlang in Richtung meiner angepeilten Angelstelle, als mir eine Joggerin mit Hund entgegen kommt. In weiter Ferne sind noch 2-3 andere Angler im Wasser zu erkennen, ansonsten ist der Strand menschenleer, das Wetter ist trüb, nicht wärmer als 7-8 Grad und es nieselt leicht. 

Ich grüße freundlich: "Guten Tag!"

Die Dame, etwa Mitte 40 mit Hund: "Guten Tag! Ich habe eine Bitte an Sie, könnten Sie Ihren Kot bitte wieder mit nach Hause nehmen?"

Ich: |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes "Wie bitte WAS????"

Sie: "Ja, wissen Sie, mein Hund ist Kotfresser und sie können sich vielleicht vorstellen wie ekelhaft es ist ihm ständig den Kot von Ihnen und Ihren Kollegen aus dem Maul zu puhlen."

Ich: "Also... ...ähm... ich ...äh... verrichte meine Notdurft immer zu Hause, so lange bin ich ja auch nicht am Strand ...das halte ich schon aus... äh..." 

Sie: "Ich und die anderen Hundehalter haben immer Tüten dabei und nehmen den Kot wieder mit, oder werfen ihn in den nächsten Mülleimer, also ich finde das ist doch nicht zu viel verlangt, das ist eine Schweinerei von Ihnen und Ihren Kollegen, alles zugeschissen hier! Oder buddeln Sie doch wenigstens ein Loch und legen nen großen Stein drauf oder sowas, aber so muss das doch nicht sein, darüber ärgere ich mich!"

Ich: "Also...ähm...wie ich schon sagte, ich hab' das noch nie am Strand gemacht, aber wenn es jemals dazu kommt, dass ich es nicht mehr aushalten sollte, werde ich an Ihre Worte denken..."

Sie: "Ja! Also sagen Sie das bitte auch Ihren Kollegen, so geht das ja nicht, sind das alles Schweine! Also sowas...!"

Ich: "Ja...alles klar... wenn ich andere Angler treffen sollte, werde ich sie darauf Aufmerksam machen..."

Sie: "Ja bitte, das machen Sie mal, dankeschön und einen schönen Tag noch!"

Ich: "Ja...äh, danke...ebenfalls!"

Ich war im ersten Moment völlig perplex und war mir gar nicht sicher, ob dieses Gespräch gerade tatsächlich stattgefunden hatte, es war aber tatsächlich genauso wie beschrieben!!!

Gefangen habe ich an dem Tag nichts, das Grinsen habe ich aber trotzdem nicht aus dem Gesicht bekommen! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Immer wieder schön zu beobachten, wie so ein Stoffwechsel-Thema auch sonst eher sachlich-nüchterne Geister plötzlich in eine rege Wallung versetzen kann! :q

Und immer dran denken:

_Zu Hause ist da, wo man in aller Ruhe abkacken kann!_


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Mit Zeitung/Zeitschrift!
Trotz Internet nehm ich da weder Tablet noch Läppi mit ;-))


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...ved=0CCIQ9QEwAGoVChMIs4fQz--gyAIVyA4sCh31_Qbp

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## phirania (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Musst nur glaubwürdig erklären das genau das der neueste Bißanzeigerton ist. Mit speziellen "naturnahen" Ton, völlig ohne Scheuwirkung bei hakenerfahrenen Fischen.



Vorallem  Schnurschonend,wenn man richtig trifft...:q:q


----------



## Naish82 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Also ich kann die Shitbox sehr empfehlen!
Festival-Erpobtes Wunderwerk aus UK... :q
Und was 4 Tage Biersch**s aushält, übersteht auch so´n kleinen Angelausflug... 

http://www.coolstuff.de/Shit-Box


----------



## RayZero (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Naish82 schrieb:


> Also ich kann die Shitbox sehr empfehlen!
> Festival-Erpobtes Wunderwerk aus UK... :q
> Und was 4 Tage Biersch**s aushält, übersteht auch so´n kleinen Angelausflug...
> 
> http://www.coolstuff.de/Shit-Box



Haha wie geil :q - wobei ich Andal's Version bis jetzt am gelungensten finde  |bla:

Aber bei dieser Pappbox ... also ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei euch ist, aber wenn ich mal abstuhle, dann kommt auch immer Pippi mit :q :q  :q - vielleicht bin ich damit ja abartig (hab noch nie ein anderes Individuum beim Geschäft beobachtet), aber ich glaube das mag die Pappe garnicht? #q #h


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Einfach das Zielfernrohr laserstrahlbündelnd nach unten richten, um die Streuwirkung zu minimieren - dann wird quasi nur punktuell benetzt 

Das Problem ist allerdings die darin befindliche Papiertüte - aber wer weiß, vielleicht hat die ja ne entsprechende Wandstärke und suppt bei entsprechender Vorgehensgeschwindigkeit nicht gleich auf ex durch |supergri

Andernfalls ist eine separate Konditionierung auf Tank- und Schachtentleerung wohl unumgänglich. Erstere free-air, die andere sit-down.

Authentisch fakirische Asketen verlagern sich auf reines Ausdu(e)nsten durch Hautporen oder vergleichsweise grobmotorischer/aufwändiger auf Hochziehen plus Ausspucken.

Oder lassen alles in schillernde(n) Energiewolken umgewandelt/gebündelt durch die Gehörgänge entweichen (vielleicht dann per Falschfarben-Generator deutlicher sichtbarmachmöglich, um esoterisch Ungläubige zu überzeugen - die moderne Kameratechnik soll ja allerhand können).

Wer die dazu erforderliche Selbstdisziplin durch Hardcore-Ashram-Training nicht aufbringen möchte, kann sich immer noch direktpragmatisch aufn Dachsbau setzen :q


----------



## Micha383 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Zeitung/Zeitschrift!
> Trotz Internet nehm ich da weder Tablet noch Läppi mit ;-))



nuja mit der Zeitung kannst dir ja auch noch den hintern wischen wenns klopapier alle ist.
Stell dir mal vor das müsstest mit nem Tablet machen |bigeyes:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

So ne Zeitung lässt sich außerdem noch kabäuschenheizend anzünden, falls die Kohle mal nicht für die Nebenkosten gereicht haben sollte.

Wer friert schon gern an der Brille fest (-- stalingradische Immobilisierung kommt äußerst uncool --). 

Und den Hockring vorab für alle Fälle mit billigem Autokühlerfrostschutz zu behandeln, ist

a) zuviel Stress sowie 
b) potenziell allergieauslösend sowie
c) viel zu unromantisch

Zumal man mit einem Zeitungsteil Wärme generieren und bei gleichzeitiger Stromabstellung = Lichtausfall den Rest bequem im Flackerschein lesen kann.

Alles nur ne Frage durchdachter Aufteilung. 

Zum Abfackeln evtl. nen Einweggrill griffbereit platzieren (z. B. unterm Waschbecken), um die unattraktive Fliesenverrußung im Schüsselfußbereich zu minimieren.

Andernfalls wird die Ritzenreinigung gezwungenermaßen um einen identischen Vorgang bei gleich mehreren Fugen erweitert.

Und in dieser Zusatzputzzeit könnte man stattdessen z. B. in Ruhe ein Bier trinken. Insofern gilt es, diese gar nicht erst nötig zu machen.


----------



## Pupser (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Andal schrieb:


> Dazu gehört natürlich noch der biologisch abbaubare Auffangbeutel, der anschließend vergraben wird. Geländeschiss de Luxe, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.



Irgendwie muss ich immer wenn ich was von Andal lese, an den kackenden Storch denken ... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Pupser schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich immer wenn ich was von Andal lese, an den kackenden Storch denken ... :q



Als ich Deinen Nick gerade gelesen hab bei dem Thema, musst ich auch schmunzeln   -sorry ;-))))))


----------



## RayZero (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Einfach das Zielfernrohr laserstrahlbündelnd nach unten richten, um die Streuwirkung zu minimieren - dann wird quasi nur punktuell benetzt
> 
> Das Problem ist allerdings die darin befindliche Papiertüte - aber wer weiß, vielleicht hat die ja ne entsprechende Wandstärke und suppt bei entsprechender Vorgehensgeschwindigkeit nicht gleich auf ex durch |supergri
> 
> ...



Bist du Schriftsteller? Zu geil :q :q :q Chapeau! #h


----------



## wolfgang f. (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

:mHier kann man sich doch trefflich über jeden Schaizz unterhalten!:q:q
2 1/2 tausend hits und über 60 Antworten in 24 Std. - das ist rekordverdächtig! :vik:
Sind denn hier alle analfixiert?#t#6

@Pirschhirsch,
 ich teile Ray´s Ansicht-> ganz großes Kino, was Du hier ablieferst :g(wo gibts die Substanzen zu kaufen?)


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

THX, wohl bekomm's 

Das entsteht spontan und substanzbefeuerungslos (bis uff Kaffee & Kippen plus aktuell 60ies-Rumpel-Arbeiterschwitzsoul aufn Lauschern in rauen Mengen).

Kann daher keine Shop-Empfehlung geben - höchstens für Soul-Platten :z


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Bei länger als einen Tag ist ein Schirmzelt dabei. Wenn Hochbetrieb ist und keine einsame Stelle erreichbar einfach auf einem Eimer ins Zelt. Idealerweise mit einem Müllbeutel und Papier. Wenn die Stelle stark frequentiert ist, gibts dort sicher auch Mülleimer, wo das Zeug hin kann.


----------



## Tuempelteddy (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ist schon interessant was hier so für Ideen "geboren" werden!#6
Ich benutze meistens dieses:


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Bei bissflautenbedingter Langeweile im Kollektiv böte es sich auch an, gegeneinander in den Tjost zu gehen:

Wessen Outdoor-Abdruck einer winkenden Saddam-Hussein-Monumentalstatue im Vergleich visuell am nächsten kommt, darf sich bis zur Heimfahrt stets zuerst eine Cola ausm Kasten langen.

Damit wären dann sämtliche Hierarchiefragen fair geregelt.


----------



## Nelearts (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Watt fürn scheiß Thema!
Habt ihr keine anderen Probleme?
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein bei einem Bedürfnis eine geeignete Stelle zu finden. 
Ansonsten geht mir das hier zu weit in Richtung niveauloser Labertrööt wie bei RT?. Wer kennt den Sender? Danke, keine Antwort nötig.
Das ist mein erster und letzter Beitrag dazu.
Wir befinden uns hier in einem Board für Angler und nicht in einem Schisserboard,#q


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB1gyMBISx4


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

@Nelearts, nen scheiß Tag gehabt?
Ich meine, dass es hier nicht auf hohem Niveau abgeht, sollte doch klar sein, bei dem Thema!

Jürgen


----------



## rippi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Watt fürn scheiß Thema!
> Habt ihr keine anderen Probleme?
> Kann doch nicht so schwer sein bei einem Bedürfnis eine geeignete Stelle zu finden.
> Ansonsten geht mir das hier zu weit in Richtung niveauloser Labertrööt wie bei RT?. Wer kennt den Sender? Danke, keine Antwort nötig.
> ...


Es gibt wohl keine sportliche Betätigung die dem Angeln so ähnlich ist wie das Kacken. Also was hast du?


----------



## fish4fun (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/t/19886/Grosse-Haufen 

Das dürfte hier wohl auch passen:m


----------



## Jose (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

der trööt ist suuuuper, knapp 3000 klicks in etwas mehr als 'n tag - und das von 53 Ablern.
wusste gar nicht, dass das interesse an schaixxxe so groß ist.

wenn ihr mehr davon wollt, im politik-bereich findet ihr davon reichlich.

zugegeben, nicht so lustig wie hier - aber viel wichtiger.
wenns so weiter geht, braucht ihr euch absehbar über notdurft-l(o)ösungen beim angeln keinen kopf mehr machen.

ich vermisse euch in der politik.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Watt fürn scheiß Thema!
> Habt ihr keine anderen Probleme?
> ...


Doch.
Aber auch Humor! :m

Und selbstverständlich gehört das Thema auch zum Angeln dazu.


----------



## rippi (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



fish4fun schrieb:


> http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/Forum/t/19886/Grosse-Haufen
> 
> Das dürfte hier wohl auch passen:m



:qgeil wo findet man so was? Ich hab bestimmt 5 Minuten ohne Unterbrechung gelacht. Alleine die Aussage das er 2-3kg kackt. Hahaha das ist der geilste scheißß


----------



## Brummel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

@Jose #6:vik:,

ach jetzt sind Politikthemen auch erlaubt ??

#g


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Schon immer - -im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln und im dafür vorgesehenen Forum ((http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164) ja ich weiss, für manchen nicht einfach zu verstehen)


----------



## Brummel (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Weiss ich doch Thomas :m,

hab da auch keine "Verständnisprobleme" :q


----------



## Schugga (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Also, egal, wie und wo, aber:

BITTE BITTE BITTE *VERGRABT *EUREN SCHEIXX!!!

Es ist SO widerlich, beim Spinnen auf diese mit Toiletten- oder Klopapier mehr oder weniger "versteckten" Hinterlassenschaften zu treffen....


----------



## Onkelfester (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Am Strand ist das aber egal.
Da gibts extra kotfressende Hunde.


----------



## wusel345 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Man kann auch weiße Fähnchen in die Haufen stecken. Dann wissen die anderen, wo sie nicht hintreten dürfen. |supergri


----------



## Justsu (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Am Strand ist das aber egal.
> Da gibts extra kotfressende Hunde.


 |jump: You made my day! #h


----------



## Pupser (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als ich Deinen Nick gerade gelesen hab bei dem Thema, musst ich auch schmunzeln   -sorry ;-))))))



Passt schon! #h
Ich habe ganz ehrlich und tatsächlich auch erst überlegt, ob ich mit dem Nick hier wirklich etwas schreiben sollte.


----------



## Schugga (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Man kann auch weiße Fähnchen in die Haufen stecken. Dann wissen die anderen, wo sie nicht hintreten dürfen. |supergri


 

Bitte Fähnchen mit Namen drauf - so weiß ich dann auch, (in) wessen Hintern ich treten darf, wenn's nicht vergraben ist!


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ja sag amal Mäderl, wo treibst du dich denn rum, dass du gleich auf solche Minenfelder stößt? |bigeyes


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Schugga schrieb:


> Bitte Fähnchen mit Namen drauf - so weiß ich dann auch, (in) wessen Hintern ich treten darf, wenn's nicht vergraben ist!



Mit sowas hier? A la Irma Bunt...
http://www.schnittberichte.com/www/SBs/4504/58.jpg


----------



## Schugga (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja sag amal Mäderl, wo treibst du dich denn rum, dass du gleich auf solche Minenfelder stößt? |bigeyes


 
An einem großen See hier bei uns treiben sich manche Ansitzangler auch schonmal eine Woche lang rum....

Eine Woche an einem einzigen Platz - da bleibt dann schonmal ne Menge liegen...

(wieso haben wir hier eigentlich kein übergebenden Smiley? Im Reitforum gibt's einen...)


----------



## Franky (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Schugga schrieb:


> (wieso haben wir hier eigentlich kein übergebenden Smiley? Im Reitforum gibt's einen...)



Hatten wir mal und wurde von der Board-Ethik-Kommission aufgrund massiven Missbrauchs aus der Auswahl entfernt... 

Jener hier
http://smiliestation.de/smileys/Kotzen/17.gif


----------



## Schugga (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Franky schrieb:


> Hatten wir mal und wurde von der Board-Ethik-Kommission aufgrund massiven Missbrauchs aus der Auswahl entfernt...


 


Schade!


----------



## Justsu (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*













Meinst Du ungefähr so?|rolleyes


----------



## Schugga (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Justsu schrieb:


> Meinst Du ungefähr so?|rolleyes


 
:m :m :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Bei zuviel Stress durch Minenfelddurchquerung am Gestade empfiehlt es sich, nach der Heimkehr mit einer thutmosisch geprägten Ibiskopfmaske in Signalfarben (unter Aufsicht gedrechselt von Leibeigenen) angetan liegend auf der Terrasse zu relaxen.

Denn durch dieses wunderbare Hilfsmittel muss der Cocktail aufm Beistelltischlein nicht mal mehr in die Hand genommen werden:

Es reicht aus, zwecks Schlürfen die Spitze des stilisierten Schnabels reichweiten-ausnutzend ins Glas zu tunken und das interne, flüssigkeitsfeste und lebensmittelechte Ansaugrohr im Inneren zu bemühen.

-- genügend Unterdruck in der Mundhöhle vorausgesetzt --

Zur späteren Kanalreinigung bemühe man einfach einen spüli-getränkten Pfeifenputzer und füsiliere die feuchten Reinigungsmittelreste als funkelnde Seifenblase ins Off.

-- echte Scherzkekse feilen sich rechtzeitig einen Fingernagel zur Lanzette, um das Gewaber dann neckisch zu zerpieken und das erregende Kartätschen der herabrieselnden Tröpfelein am Unterarm wahrzunehmen --

Danach kann dann noch zwecks Nachmästung / Alkabsorption der ebenfalls bereitgestellte Brutzelrost auf Temperatur gebracht werden.

Optimalerweise mit einem gedrungenen Schürhaken der alteingesessenen Traditionsmarke "Panzerkreuzer Potemkin", um den hedonistischen Reigen angemessen abzurunden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Um sowas schreiben zu können,  müsst ich glatt zu solch Hilfsmitteln wie LSD oder Absinth greifen.... Oder ist das so ne spezielle Pilzsorte?:m


----------



## Schugga (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Verdammt....ich hab nur einen Balkon...


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei zuviel Stress durch Minenfelddurchquerung am Gestade empfiehlt es sich, nach der Heimkehr mit einer thutmosisch geprägten Ibiskopfmaske in Signalfarben (unter Aufsicht gedrechselt von Leibeigenen) angetan liegend auf der Terrasse zu relaxen.
> 
> Denn durch dieses wunderbare Hilfsmittel muss der Cocktail aufm Beistelltischlein nicht mal mehr in die Hand genommen werden:
> 
> ...





Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Um sowas schreiben zu können,  müsst ich glatt zu solch Hilfsmitteln wie LSD oder Absinth greifen.... Oder ist das so ne spezielle Pilzsorte?:m



Aber ob nun Schreibe, oder Drogen. Im täglichen Dauergebrauch nicht lustig und auch nicht gut.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



> Verdammt....ich hab nur einen Balkon...


Das macht gar nix - einfach die maskenherstellenden Leibeigenen darauf trimmen, die Schnabellänge passend zum vorhandenen Platz zu gestalten.

Dann klappt das auch auf engstem Raum, wenn da kein Riesenlümmel geschwenkt werden muss (man will ja nicht bei jedem Einzeleintunk durch Verhedderung nachbarnaufdiebarrikadenbringend am Geländergitter rumrattern oder gar Geranientöpfe gleich reihenweise abräumen).

Zumal zu starke Konstruktionskopflast auch mies aufs Genick geht - das ist dann auch nicht mehr sonderlich entspannend.

Und ein lastreduzierender Flaschenzug trübt dann doch zu sehr das Gesamtbild; wenn schon nicht wirklich Platz fürn Schnabel, dann noch weniger für einen separaten Haltegalgen.

Es sei denn, es wird statt eines Liegestuhls ein modifiziertes Krankenhausbett eingesetzt.

Doch das ist so schwer, dass es sich vor allem bei mehrstöckigen Gebäuden nur sehr haarig an den Einsatzort verbringen lässt.

Außerdem müssen die Leibeigenen dann auch noch über Schlosserkünste verfügen, um das Teil entsprechend zurechtzuschnitzen (sonst passts wieder nicht hin).

Und da gutes Personal ohnehin stets rar und schwer zu bekommen ist, empfiehlt sich eine intelligente = raumangepasste Schnabelkonstruktion von vorn herein als praktikabelste Lösung.


----------



## blochi (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

...ein paar Beiträge weiter vorn(gehe leider Arbeiten) das mit der Politik ist eine andere Öffnung. Da kommt einen eher das Kotzen!!!!!:g:g:g
gruß Andreas


----------



## Andal (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

...und es wärmt an kalten Tagen; wenn man es so mag.


----------



## bombe20 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

auf einem festival könnte ich mir diesen klostuhl durchaus vorstellen. morgens, nach kaffe und kippe, im roten samtbademantel mit klopapierrolle unterm arm am dixi vorbei und durch die bierleichen in den wald. bis dahin vergehen aber noch gut zwanzig jahre...


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Taschenörtchen mit Absorber:

http://www.tackleking.de/nuetzliches/182-roadbag-ladybag-superbag.html


----------



## cafabu (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Bei diesem riesigen Interesse wundert es mich das die Japaner mit ihren super hy tech Klo's noch kein solarbetriebenes outdoor Model auf den Markt gebracht haben.


----------



## kalfater (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

*Von wegen Klappspaten: Stilvoll Kacken ist angesagt!* Habe mir vor einigen Jahren über einen englischen Gartenshop einen Edelstahlspaten - mit zertifiziertem Eschenholz-Schaft - kommen lassen. Ein Augenschmeichler, die Maserung des Holzes. Für die WC-Rolle gab es bei irgendeinem Angeldealer eine feine, grüne Leinen-Tasche mit Reißverschluss und Aufhänger (z.B. in den Ästen). Das funzt! :q

Schon der Gang zur richtigen Stelle, wo alsbald das Loch gegraben wird, ist das Highlight  des Tages, wenn schon nichts beisst! 

Petri heil!
kalfater


----------



## wusel345 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Die Sache hat sich jetzt erstmal erledigt. Wird zu kalt, um nachts die Pampa zu düngen.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Nein, nein, keineswegs.
Ich denke, wir sollten das Thema auch in diesem Thread aufgreifen.

Mir schwebt da sowas vor wie ein Wechsel(-klo-)deckel für den ultimativen Eimer und eine chemisch-biologische Aromatisierungs- und Trocknungsanlage, die die Hinterlassenschaften direkt in passende Boilies gewünschter Duftrichtung umwandelt.:m


----------



## wusel345 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

*Honey, bitte nicht !!!!
*
Ich stelle mir gerade mittels Kopfkino vor, ich erscheine am See und die überwiegende Mehrheit der karpfenangelnden Kollegen sitzt auf ihren (Scheixx)Eimern zur Boilieproduktion. Ein Knattern und Grummeln tönt um den See und eine undefinierbare Wolke, grünlich gelb schimmernd, die jeden düngenden Landwirt neidisch machen würde umschmeichelt mein Haupt. 

Noch schlimmer wäre es, wenn bei einigen die chemisch-biologische Aromatisierungs- und Trocknungsanlage ausfallen würde. 

So, nu geh ich in einen anderen Film. IST JA FURCHTBAR!!! |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschbremse (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Aroma ist ja naturgemäß eh vorhanden - ich hab grad Kopfkino,  wo einer mit Gasmaske am Tisch Boilies rollt. |uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Buttersäure soll ja auch locken-.....
;-))))


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Oh man der Winter hat ja noch garnicht angefangen.
Aber bis dahin hat bestimmt einer schon den Beheitzten Klodeckel für den Eimer mit eingebauten Beutelwärmer erfunden...|uhoh:
Dann klappt das Geschäft auch im tiefsten Winter.


----------



## Andal (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Du musst dich nur ausgewählt ernähren. So ist dir der "Feuerstuhl" sicher und es wird nicht kalt am Vergaser.


----------



## phirania (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Nun ja das was ein wenig höher hängt,muß ja auch nicht einfrieren...:q:q


----------



## Carper95 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Keine Sorge das Internet hat für alle eine Lösung :vik::m


----------



## skally (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Super-Seni-Q...te-Inkontinenz-Windelhose-10-St-/261941464750


http://www.amazon.de/gp/redirect.ht...oard-21&tag=anglerboard-21&tag=anglerboard-21 Wieso so abschweifen, die Lösung aller Notdurft liegt doch so nah. 
Auch für den Wathosenträger komfortabel. Vorallem dann auch unsichtbar.


----------



## kreuzass (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Der Thread ist genial. Habe mich gestern Abend/heute Nacht so dermaßen beömmelt. Schönes Ding! |muahah:

Jedoch muss ich auch eine Anmerkung machen:
Der Thread benötigt im Startpost eindeutig eine fett und farbig hervorgehobene Warnmeldung. Beispielsweise wie: "Dieser Thread wird Sie umhauen. Sorgen Sie deshalb vorab für Ihre Sicherheit, indem Sie während des Genußes dieses Thread den Verzehr von Speißen und Getränken vermeiden. Fasten your seatbelts!"

Bin fast an einer Salzstange erstickt. Kein Jux. #6


----------



## Mollebulle (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Also am Ufer ist es ja wohl easy,:q

ich hab das Problem auf dem See im Boot gehabt, 
umgeben von anderen Booten! #t
Da hab ich mich dann "schenkelig" auf die Mittelbank gesetzt, nen Eimer unter den freien Rektalbereich platziert -und hochkonzentriert an der Angelausrüstung herum gefummelt !!! (Ablenkung ist alles !!!) 
Das hat dann auch niemand gemerkt!


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ist dafür nicht auch die sogenannte "life-well" gedacht? 'N Loch ins Boot buddeln wäre plöht!


----------



## Mollebulle (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist dafür nicht auch die sogenannte "life-well" gedacht? 'N Loch ins Boot buddeln wäre plöht!



Was ist    d  a  s   denn  #c 
hab ich noch nie gehört |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> ich hab das Problem auf dem See im Boot gehabt,


Standard und applikabel bei 4-80 Jahre (männlich) ist der Wasserschöpfer, also kleines Geschäft in den Schöpfer anstelle über die Bootskante, da dabei doch sehr viel schief gehen kann.

Die weibliche Besatzung tut sich deutlich schwerer, vor allem wenn kein Urinella oder Google: Urinierhilfe feminin dabei.  
Oder eben besser anlanden ...

Großes Geschäft ist blöde auf Wasser ... Ufer sollte erreichbar sein, oder man braucht eine Toilette, siehe Andals genialen Klappstuhl und Eimer (und Müllbeutel bei Trinkwasserseen  ) und Platz im Boot! :q #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



> life-well


Meines Wissens nach ist das ein (manchmal auch fest installierter) Bordkasten mit Frischluftpumpe für lebende (Köder-) Fische.

Quasi eine Hälterungsbox.


----------



## Mollebulle (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach ist das ein (manchmal auch fest installierter) Bordkasten mit Frischluftpumpe für lebende (Köder-) Fische.
> 
> Quasi eine Hälterungsbox.



Danke, das wäre auch für mich das Nächstliegende gewesen ...


----------



## wusel345 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

*Soll ab 2016 im Handel erhältlich sein. *

*Das Böllerboot

für den langen Ansitz auf dem Wasser.

*Auch mit Schirmzelt erhältlich (noch keine Abb.)


----------



## Dorschbremse (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Aus dem booteforum kenne ich den Spruch "Boot statt Böller" als Verhohnepiepelung einer caritativen Organisation..... aber ein Böllerboot? 

Gibt's bei Neukauf wenigstens nen Jahresvorrat Bohnensuppe- o.ä. fördernde Substanzen dazu?


----------



## HeinBlöd (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ich finde es faszinierend, welche wirklichen Probleme uns Angler bewegen, wenn man in diesem Thread mitliest....

 Just my 2 Pence.


----------



## F1SCHER (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

http://www.gmx.net/magazine/gesundh...rger-sorgt-kuriose-ueberraschung-klo-30978990

|bigeyes|bigeyes:q


----------



## Patrick086 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ach du grüne Kacke .....|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Mollebulle (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Jetzt weiß ich auch, was raus kommt wenn "eine bestimmte Fraktion" in Berlin
auf´s Klo geht........  :m


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Ich finde es faszinierend, welche wirklichen Probleme uns Angler bewegen, wenn man in diesem Thread mitliest....
> 
> Just my 2 Pence.



Wenn man etwas mehr als nur nachmittageweise am Wasser verweilt, dann ist es mindestens eine Angelegenheit, auf die man vorbereitet sein sollte. Denn die Situation wird eintreten, wo es nur noch pressiert und für lange Studien keine Zeit mehr ist! 

Und selbst bei kurzen Ausflügen sollen schon Zunftbrüder in hübsch arge Bedrängniss geraten sein.


----------



## wusel345 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Es gibt einen schönen Spruch, der viel Wahrheit enthällt. Dieser lautet:

_"Der Morgenschiss, er ist gewiss
und wenn´s auch spät am Abend is."

_Und wenn der drückt .... oh hauahauaha_ |bigeyes|bigeyes|supergri
_


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



> Jetzt weiß ich auch, was raus kommt wenn "eine bestimmte Fraktion" in Berlin
> auf´s Klo geht........  :m


Viel zu diesweltlich. Da geht nur erlesenster Kot d'Azur zum Rohre hinaus.


----------



## wusel345 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Wenn einige liebe Angelkollegen denn mal Muße und Mut hätten sich ins Unterholz zu schlagen, aber NEIN, denn da gibts ja "fieses Getier" und Zecken, die einem den Spaß am ... verderben. Darum ist es gar nicht so ungewöhnlich, dass man auch mal auf dem Weg um den See oder am Wegesrand seine Mine liegen lässt. Ein wahrlich toller Anblick! Und nein, es war kein Hundehaufen, doch der Übeltäter wurde ermittelt und er durfte seinen Schiss wegräumen.


----------



## tomsen83 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ich empfehle die Schokolade aus den EPA Packs der Bundeswehr. Nach einer Tafel hat man ca. 3-4 Tage, je nach Konstitution auch mal ne Woche, Ruhe. Wenn die Wirkung dann nachlässt, wirds aber oll


----------



## phirania (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Wenn einige liebe Angelkollegen denn mal Muße und Mut hätten sich ins Unterholz zu schlagen, aber NEIN, denn da gibts ja "fieses Getier" und Zecken, die einem den Spaß am ... verderben. Darum ist es gar nicht so ungewöhnlich, dass man auch mal auf dem Weg um den See oder am Wegesrand seine Mine liegen lässt. Ein wahrlich toller Anblick! Und nein, es war kein Hundehaufen, doch der Übeltäter wurde ermittelt und er durfte seinen Schiss wegräumen.



Früher hat man junge Hunde / Katzen Stubenrein bekommen indem man sie mit dem Kopf übers Häufchen ge....  hat.....#c
Sollte doch bei Menschen auch funktionieren..#6


----------



## wusel345 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Er war auch so schon angewidert genug, als er seinen Haufen beseitigen  musste.


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Und nein, es war kein Hundehaufen, doch *der Übeltäter wurde ermittelt* und er durfte seinen Schiss wegräumen.



Aha!? Habt ihr da einen Vereinsschnüffler am Start? #r


----------



## phirania (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ne,der ist vom Blitz beim scheixxen getroffen worden.
Und an hand der Rußspur,überführt worden.....


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Der sollte echt aufpassen:

Nicht, dass noch etwa jemand auf die Idee kommt, am bevorzugten Entsorgungsort so ne Dschungel-Menschenfallengrube auszuheben und als praktische Feldlatrine zu tarnen.

Und diese dann mangels angespitzter Bambuspfähle (ye olde Klimawandel bewegt seinen Kadaver einfach viel zu langsam, pfui Deibel) mit heimtückisch geklauten Museumsfloretten aus dem 17. Jh. versieht.

Andernfalls wird der Delinquent auf lange Zeit auch buchstäblich mit dem Zweitnamen "Schacht der Langen Messer" leben und sich parallel von/vor versammelter Nachbarschaftsjugend die Neckweise "Häschen in der Grube, saß am Spieß" anhören müssen.


----------



## wusel345 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Andal schrieb:


> Aha!? Habt ihr da einen Vereinsschnüffler am Start? #r



Nö, aber an der Stelle angelten ein paar Jugendlich über Nacht und bei längerem und intensiven Befragen gabs einer zu.  
Die "Mine" lag am Abend davor noch nicht dort.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ich geh immer dezent zum Golfplatz nebenan.


----------



## Jose (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

das ist ja ein richtiger kack-trööt :vik:


----------



## GoldiHRO (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Habt ihr den Körper nicht unter Kontrolle , dass es nicht mal ein Tag ohne geht


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Im Gegenteil. Der ist so perfekt erzogen, dass er pünktlich funktioniert - seiner selbst und der Gesundheit wegen. Außerdem, was wäre das für ein Angelspaß, wenn man stundenlang gegen den Freiheitsdrang des Kupferbolzens kämpfen müsste!?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Unser regelmäßig #6 Sch... gib' uns heute! :m


----------



## Shura (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Bis auf einmal nie Probleme gehabt mit dem Thema... auch bei längeren Ansitzen. Irgendwie schaltet meine Verdauung auf standby - unter normalen, angeltechnischen Umständen. 

Ansonsten tjo, keine Ahnung was ich machen würde, wenn auf dem Buhnenkopf plötzlich unerwartet der Druck im Kessel steigt.


----------



## Andal (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Wenn der Zeiger in den roten Bereich geht, dann ziehst du blank und setzt ab - garantiert! :q


----------



## Floriho (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Hi,

für alle die dabei was zum lesen brauchen ne kurze Leseprobe:

https://www.m-vg.de/mediafiles/article/pdfdemo/978-3-86883-351-5.pdf

Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## Schugga (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> Also am Ufer ist es ja wohl easy,:q
> 
> ich hab das Problem auf dem See im Boot gehabt,
> umgeben von anderen Booten! #t
> ...


 
|bigeyes
Ich bin schockiert.
Jetzt werde ich jedes Mal daran denken, wenn ich auf dem Wasser jemanden im Boot an seiner Ausrüstung herumfummeln sehe 




GoldiHRO schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Körper nicht unter Kontrolle , dass es nicht mal ein Tag ohne geht


 
DANKE!


----------



## wusel345 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Schugga schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> Ich bin schockiert.
> Jetzt werde ich jedes Mal daran denken, wenn ich auf dem Wasser jemanden im Boot an seiner Ausrüstung herumfummeln sehe
> 
> DANKE!



Das ist nicht das auschlaggebende Indiz. Erst wenn du seine nackten Knie und Oberschenkel siehst und er einen hochroten Kopf hat, dann würde ich Reisaus nehmen. :q


----------



## phirania (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht das auschlaggebende Indiz. Erst wenn du seine nackten Knie und Oberschenkel siehst und er einen hochroten Kopf hat, dann würde ich Reisaus nehmen. :q



Rüdiger dann kann es aber auch schon zu Spät sein...


----------



## Mollebulle (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

@schugga, phirania und wusel345: macht mal das Kopfkino aus :m  
kommt (kam bei mir nur einmal) ja nicht soooo oft vor... 
petri 
Molle


----------



## madpraesi (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Vielleicht sollte man seine Angelkleidung auf dem Boot überdenken  :q:q:q|kopfkrat
Gruß Christian

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Black-Pistol...thic-Mittelalter-Metal-Gr-S-XXL-/281596115995


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Integrated Thunderclap :q


----------



## wusel345 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Warum an Outdoor- oder Angelhosen nur vorne einen Reisverschluß? Hinten einfach eine Klappe dran und gut is.


----------



## Schugga (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Warum an Outdoor- oder Angelhosen nur vorne einen Reisverschluß? Hinten einfach eine Klappe dran und gut is.



Bei Wind und Kälte zieht's dann bestimmt ordentlich....
Wird dann arschkalt


----------



## Mollebulle (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Warum an Outdoor- oder Angelhosen nur vorne einen Reisverschluß? Hinten einfach eine Klappe dran und gut is.



Ja, hab ich auch, aber  als Unterwäsche : Long John Hank :vik:

Übrigens: Hattest Du nicht gestern Geburtstag |kopfkrat
Hab Dich leider nicht ONLINE erwischt .....

Somit also heute und nachträglich "ALLES GUTE zum Geburtstag"

Gruß 
Molle


----------



## wusel345 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Danke dir Molle


----------



## wusel345 (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Schugga schrieb:


> Bei Wind und Kälte zieht's dann bestimmt ordentlich....
> Wird dann arschkalt




Warum das? Du rennst doch nicht mit offener Hosenklappe herum. :q

FÜr den Frühjahrs- und Sommerbootsangler empfehle ich sowieso einen Rock in Tarnoptik. Da fällt es gar nicht mehr auf, wenn er im Äppelkahn seinem "Geschäft" nachgeht. Für den Herbst und Winter einen weiten Poncho. :vik:


----------



## phirania (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Warum das? Du rennst doch nicht mit offener Hosenklappe herum. :q
> 
> FÜr den Frühjahrs- und Sommerbootsangler empfehle ich sowieso einen Rock in Tarnoptik. Da fällt es gar nicht mehr auf, wenn er im Äppelkahn seinem "Geschäft" nachgeht. Für den Herbst und Winter einen weiten Poncho. :vik:


Dann aber bitte mit Heizung drunter...:m
Sonst friert das Gebälk ein.:q:q:q


----------



## phirania (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Wer so etwas in der Nähe hat der hat keine Not....#d
Gute Deckung und Klopapier reichlich.
Und kann gleichzeitig das Feld düngen...:q


----------



## wusel345 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Moin K.-H., 

wenn du die Blätter als Lokuspapierersatz nimmst, dann möchte ich hinterher deinen Allerwertesten nicht sehen (Will ich auch so nicht :q). Deine Kimme dürfte dann aussehen, als wärst du mit Schmiergelpapier dran gewesen.

AAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAA :r


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Der Thread riecht schon jetzt nach Klassiker.

Wird evtl. mal genauso legendär wie die hervorragende Markeneimer-Diskussion 

Maisblätter würd ich echt nicht nehmen - eine Heckritze reicht *ggggggg*

Das wäre doch mal ein neuer Aspekt à la Rüdiger Nehberg:

"Wischmittel aus der Natur - gezieltes Ernten für Anfänger. Was ist da am kuscheligsten".

Der Mais ist jedenfalls schon mal raus. Schilf und Brennnesseln natürlich auch


----------



## schlotterschätt (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

http://experimentselbstversorgung.net/klopapier-war-gestern/

|bigeyes


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Das Laub von der Brombeere dann ja wohl auch#d

Ahornblätter dreilagig gelegt oder gefaltet dürfte doch gehen.|kopfkrat
Wobei, eine glatte Oberfläche, dürfte ein bisschen rutschig sein #c und das Geschmiere bedarf dann auch noch mal einer Nachbehandlung.


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Fangt euch halt ein Karnickel und fragt es, ob es fusselt. Wenn es passt, einfach wie in dem alten Kalauer durchziehen.


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Moin K.-H.,
> 
> wenn du die Blätter als Lokuspapierersatz nimmst, dann möchte ich hinterher deinen Allerwertesten nicht sehen (Will ich auch so nicht :q). Deine Kimme dürfte dann aussehen, als wärst du mit Schmiergelpapier dran gewesen.
> 
> AAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAA :r



Na ja hat aber einen speziellen Reizreflex,und hinterher noch Brennnessel zum nachglühen....
Gibt ja Leute die stehen auf sowas. #6
Mein zarter Popo braucht das nicht.#d
Ich hab immer ein paar Gutscheine für einmal im Waldscheixxen dabei.:q

https://sp.yimg.com/xj/th?id=OIP.M68905e14b41fc8f39d29e7454ce784d6o0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300


----------



## Shura (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Das Laub von der Brombeere dann ja wohl auch#d
> 
> Ahornblätter dreilagig gelegt oder gefaltet dürfte doch gehen.|kopfkrat
> Wobei, eine glatte Oberfläche, dürfte ein bisschen rutschig sein #c und das Geschmiere bedarf dann auch noch mal einer Nachbehandlung.



Mit ganz viel Glück wächst in der Nähe Wollziest, dagegen stinkt jedes 4-lagige Klopapier ab!


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

 Enten dürften auch gehen oder?  Sind im Zweifel auch in Gewässernähe in größerer Anzahl vertreten als Karl Nickel


----------



## Pupser (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Franky schrieb:


> Enten dürften auch gehen oder?  Sind im Zweifel auch in Gewässernähe in größerer Anzahl vertreten als Karl Nickel


Und mit ihrem gefetteten Gefieder cremen die dann auch gleich die wunden Stellen nach.

Ist das dann die vielbeworbene WC Ente?


----------



## Franky (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Neues aus der Kosmetikecke - Entenbürzelfett für den eigenen Bürzel???? :q:q:q


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Ganz schlechtes Kopfkino....#d
.http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9...-kacken//RK=0/RS=PbtDBnWW7oa9qC1vqJsjxptqcc0-


----------



## Rosi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



BeaT2T schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr euer Geschäft (groß) wenn ihr mehr als ein Tag am Wasser seit?



Ich lese aus der Frage jetzt nicht raus an welcher Stelle, sondern wie. Und ich würde vermuten so wie immer. Also nicht im stehen.:q


----------



## Honeyball (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Shura schrieb:


> Mit ganz viel Glück wächst in der Nähe Wollziest, dagegen stinkt jedes 4-lagige Klopapier ab!



Nur, bis man die ganze Botanik nach wischgeeigneter Flora oder Fauna durchsucht hat, könnte sich die Sache von alleine erledigt haben:m


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

an land, 
man stelle sich die situation an bord vor...ich könnt geschichten erzählen, |bigeyes
3 mann in einem boot auf hoher see und dann mußte einer seine notdurft verrichten, 
ich habe selten so gelacht


----------



## phirania (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ich lese aus der Frage jetzt nicht raus an welcher Stelle, sondern wie. Und ich würde vermuten so wie immer. Also nicht im stehen.:q



Stehen geht doch....

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9...ycVoR7mI/RK=0/RS=5EDEGNojKlki0mKKZi1SR1aUCok-


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> man stelle sich die situation an bord vor...ich könnt geschichten erzählen, |bigeyes
> 3 mann in einem boot auf hoher see und dann mußte einer seine notdurft verrichten,



Wie steht das bei Thor Heyerdahl auf seinem Schilffloß so schön zu lesen :
Man hockt so mit dem Hintern über der Außenwandbrille und wird plötzlich sanft unterwärts kitzelnd von einer großen Flosse eines sich anschnüffelnden großen Hais aus seiner Beschaulichkeit geweckt ... :m


----------



## Shura (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Nur, bis man die ganze Botanik nach wischgeeigneter Flora oder Fauna durchsucht hat, könnte sich die Sache von alleine erledigt haben:m



Recht hast du. Da muss man natürlich trainiert sein, und mehrere Bar Druck über einen längeren Zeitraum am Ablassventil verkraften können.


----------



## Rosi (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> an land,
> man stelle sich die situation an bord vor...ich könnt geschichten erzählen, |bigeyes
> 3 mann in einem boot auf hoher see und dann mußte einer seine notdurft verrichten,
> ich habe selten so gelacht



Boot geht ja noch, stell dir das mal vom Belly aus vor.
Dann verteilst du Pampers und selbstleerende Urinflaschen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Wobei:

Ein entsprechend mit Donnerbalken modifiziertes und rein an Land genutztes Belly dürfte vom Komfort her quasi den Throne of Thrones ergeben.

Sozusagen das Wasserbett der Freiluft-Entleerungspolitik.


----------



## wusel345 (4. November 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



Rosi schrieb:


> Boot geht ja noch, stell dir das mal vom Belly aus vor.
> Dann verteilst du Pampers und selbstleerende Urinflaschen.




Wieso das? 50m vom Ufer, im Belly, in Badehose, seilst du ihn einfach ab und paddelst ganz schnell 50m weiter. Dann warst du das GANZ BESTIMMT NICHT. NEIIIIIIIIIN. Du tust sowas nicht!!! :vik:

Bitte auf ablandigen Wind achten!!! Ansonsten könnte sich der Knödel unter die Badegäst mischen, wenn es ein Popup-Knödel ist. |bigeyes


----------



## Doc Plato (9. November 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Popup-Knödel .....  ich lach mich weg ..... #6

Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich mit nem Kumpel zum Wochenendansitz an den Rhein gefahren. Es wurde dann auch recht männlich das Wochenende in der Natur genossen - Sprich, deftig mariniertes Fleisch vom Holzkohlegrill, Fertig-Salat vom Discounter, diverses Knabberzeug und Bier in ausreichenden Mengen. Am "morning after" haben wir uns dann natürlich erstmal einen starken Kaffee gekocht um die Lebensgeister zu wecken. 
Kurz nach dem er den Becher leer hatte, polterte und rumpelte es gewaltig in seinen Därmen und auch ich verspürte das beklemmende Gefühl, dass ich es nicht mehr bis zum nächsten Tag einhalten konnte. 
Unsere Blicke wanderten von den Ruten auf den Bereich hinter uns um geeignete mögliche Plätze zu suchen. Allerdings gab es nur einen möglichen Platz. Schönes mannshohes und blickdichtes Gestrüpp ca 20m hinter unserem Platz schienen für den Alarm in seinem Darm gerade zu perfekt zu sein und dort verschwand er dann auch erstmal. 
Lachend vernahm ich die bedrohliche Geräuschkulisse und entschied dann, mich besser von diesen mit wohl äusserst fluffigen Bierschiss gedüngten Sträuchern fern zu halten .... 
Zum Glück gingen die Zigaretten zu neige und neues crushed ice für das Bier mussten von der Tanke her... Mein Glück... |rolleyes
Soweit so gut.... #6
Der weitere Tag verlief echt gut. Wir fingen gut und die Stimmung war prächtig. 
Dann drehte am frühen Abend der Wind. *Holy Moses*..... was stinkt denn hier so bestialisch?! Anfangs wurde noch gelacht und Späße draus gemacht. Etwas später sahsen zwei schweigende Angler auf ihren Stühlen. Einer den Kragen des Pullis über die Nase gezogen und der andere rauchte Kette um der Umgebungsluft zumindest noch etwas positives entnehmen zu können. Gebissen hatte dann irgendwie auch nichts mehr... Ja selbst ich, der Kontrolleuere anscheinend magisch anzuziehen vermag, wurde an diesem Wochenende nicht ein mal kontrolliert. Auch "nervige Passanten" und selbst neugierige Hunde mit ihren Supernasen ließen uns in Ruhe unserem geliebten Hobby nachgehen - herrlich diese Ruhe beim Angeln |rolleyes


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. November 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Isch ja geil - dann auf auf, schnellstens ein hilfreiches Leitfädelein verfassen mit dem Titel "Dung-Fu - die hohe Kunst der olfaktorischen Selbstverteidigung" :q


----------



## inselkandidat (10. November 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Erinnere mich da an einen kalten, nebligen, und windstillen Boddentag im Dezember vor 2 Jahren...Die auf dem Bodden eher seltene erhabene Stille wurde nur durch ein kräftiges Plopp gestört, das durch mein Eisenboot als Resonanzkörper noch verstärkt wurde....
Wallerholz-ähnliche Geräusche durchdrangen die Weiten der Bodden.. 
Ob es den Fisch angelockt oder eher eine Scheuchwirkung hatte, vermag ich nicht mehr zu sagen...
Ihr glaubt garnicht, wie bequem eine kalte Eisenreeling sein kann wenns nicht mehr anders geht!


----------



## Franky (10. November 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Erinnere mich da an einen kalten, nebligen, und windstillen Boddentag im Dezember vor 2 Jahren...Die auf dem Bodden eher seltene erhabene Stille wurde nur durch ein kräftiges Plopp gestört, das durch mein Eisenboot als Resonanzkörper noch verstärkt wurde....
> Wallerholz-ähnliche Geräusche durchdrangen die Weiten der Bodden..
> Ob es den Fisch angelockt oder eher eine Scheuchwirkung hatte, vermag ich nicht mehr zu sagen...
> Ihr glaubt garnicht, wie bequem eine kalte Eisenreeling sein kann wenns nicht mehr anders geht!



Oh Sch... Ich hab gerade Kopfkino in dem ein Rückwärtssalto eine große Rolle spielt....


----------



## inselkandidat (10. November 2015)

*AW: Aufs Klo??*

Sehr unangebracht im Dezember! Da wird aus dem Schisss schnell der Angstschisss, also immer gut an der Konsole festhalten!
Ist auch zum Glück erst einmal vorgekommen, das es wirklich nicht mehr ging und da war zum Glück Windstille...


----------

